# sad end to my shop



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

This is what my shop looked like last night














































And this is this morning





































It was a nice quiet afternoon yesterday so I decided to burn a scrap pile. At about 5:00 in the evening I soaked it down with water. I was certain I had properly put it out. Overnight the winds came in strong, about 50 mph. The wind obviously found a burning ember that I missed. it took about an hour to reduce a 2-story 36×48 shop full of lumber to a pile of rubble. Of course shop equipment is gone, 3 vehicles and roughly 3000 board feet of lumber. My house was virtually untouched. No lives lost. Tomorrow I will start getting ready to rebuild. I am considering a fire sprinkler system in my next shop.

Not looking for sympathy. But next time that you are sure you have a fire out, pour a little more water on it.


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm glad your ok - the wind has been bad here in MN too.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Ow. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

Monte this makes me sick to see! So sorry, I know you've got a lot of rebuilding to do, and hopefully once you start getting new equipment it will be fun again.


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

Best news…you and everyone are safe and sound.

Good news…you now have an opportunity to re-build/re-stock your shop and make 'amends' for all the poor tool choices of yesteryear.

Peace…


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So sad to hear about this Monte.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Wow ! What a bummer ! Just shows what a super strong wind can do ! As you say, it could have been worse, but I can imagine it's hard to be grateful at the moment. Good luck rebuilding !


----------



## jroot (Jan 20, 2015)

shocking. What a loss! I hope you have good insurance.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Glad to hear that no one was hurt. I can just imagine the empty feeling in your gut, though. Hopefully you'll be able to rebuild even better than before.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just awful, Monte. Glad everyone and the house was OK.
Sorry for the loss. 
Happy you get to rebuild and restock.


----------



## lawson4450 (Jan 20, 2014)

That sucks as a firefighter my recommendation is dont just put water on it make sure you stir it up as well and get down to the bottom and make soup out of it. Also any left over lumber goes into a metal can with a metal lid to help prevent this. good luck on your new shop the sprinkler system would be nice but unless you put it on the outside it wouldn't work for you once the whole outside is going. (assuming this was an outside fire) but it will most definatley work for any inside stuff.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow, terrible - so sorry. Glad your house and lives/pets went untouched. Maybe you need to go all steel with the next building.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

So so sorry Monte. I just burnt some scrap wood yesterday and I believe it could happen to anyone. That makes my stomach turn for you.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Craziness. At least no one was hurt and you will get to rebuild.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry to see this monte

glad no one was hurt
and at least the house is still good

nothing left but plan b 
prayers on that


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

A time I enjoy: planning for new shop
How come the ground in your place is vertical?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

well that just sucks!!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Wow, Monte, that's really awful…! I hope you had a good insurance policy to cover some of your losses.
Losing your shop and lumber is a disaster but at least you and your house are OK.

I don't know what else to say…but it will get better in time…take it from someone who lost his shop and home in a flood…


----------



## TRHeath (Jan 20, 2014)

Glad everyone's safe. I've lost a home to fire. I know the feeling


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

So sorry. Everyone is okay that's the blessing here. Time to plan a new shop right?


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh wow….soooo sorry…..hope it is all rebuilt soon!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That is seriously a bummer…..my sincere condolences.


----------



## Silverhill (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. I'm glad that you and your family are ok. I know that you are still in shock from it all, but I know you will be back one day with a new shop full of new tools.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

That's terrible! What matters most is that it was only material things and all are safe and well.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Rise like the Phoenix… from the flames… comes a new and improved workshop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sorry to see this. Glad you are OK and the house is safe.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Monte,were you able to salvage anything?,even hand tools? is your insurance going to pay full amount or are they placing the blame on you? how would you assess the loss,did you have pictures/cerial # of tools?
I really feel your pain,and the sense of helplessness you must have felt.
We have a metal drum that we use for burning leaves and yard waste, after seeing what could happen I'm going to place it as far as possible from the shop and the house .

Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## jfk4032 (Jun 26, 2011)

Glad you're OK Monte sorry about the loss…now you can really plan a shop from the ground up.
Best of luck on rebuilding!


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Not looking for sympathy. Well you're getting it anyways because you deserve it. So very sorry to see this happen.
MIKE


----------



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow. Sorry about your shop but glad your house and family are ok.


----------



## nayo (Mar 21, 2013)

cant find words, thanks heaven you are Ok.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

So sorry Monte. Thanks for posting, I'm sure you will help the rest of us think twice about fire safety. 
Glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow. 
Really sorry to hear about this, Monte. Best of luck to you and glad you are all OK.

Tom


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

That *is *very sad Monte. I am glad that everyone is OK and that you are positive enough to be thinking about rebuilding.


----------



## fynderbynder (May 25, 2012)

Wow Monte….that's an massive fire! So sorry to see/hear this stroke of bad luck but at least everyone's ok and you have your house. Good luck on the rebuild.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Really tough loss Monte. We obviously all feel your pain and share a relief that no one was hurt. I too hope you were well insured. ............................ and the eternal optimist in me is thinking that your next shop can include all those little after-though details that your last lacked. Keep us posted. There's no lack of moral support for you here.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope you have pictures of everything. Sometimes insurance adjusters try to underestimate the value of equipment and materials. I have full replacement on contents just in case. Good luck and I can't wait to see pictures of the new shop.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm sure sorry to see that Monte, everybody else has put the best advice, sympathy forward, I can only wish you the best and hope the insurance guys/gals look after you right.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry to see those pics. Glad to hear no one was hurt. I'm happy you are already thinking about rebuilding.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Holy crap, so sorry to hear about this Monte, glad no one was hurt.


----------



## CJIII (Jan 3, 2014)

Monte, I am sorry to hear you lost your shop.


----------



## jerif (Jan 9, 2014)

A sad reminder that nothing can destroy like fire. Glad no lives were lost, and your home was spared. Rough way to start the week.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Monty, This has been a terrible past year for you, re locating, not such grand sales at the fairs, and now this tragedy. I likewise am so glad that no one was injured and your home is untouched It's such a shame you've lost the plant and resources to earn a living from your magnificent beetle kill pine furniture. Just re-build to suite and equip as best you can. My prayers are with you and will continue. Please keep LJ's updated as to your recovery.


----------



## prospector45 (Aug 30, 2013)

Monte, you have been such a great supporter for the entire site, we all glad you are OK, ready to start again, have all of our support and wish you the best in the coming months.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

My prayers are with you and your future!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Monte, So sorry to hear. Glad everyone is ok and the house is good. 
As David said Plan B it is.

CtL


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Glad to hear your house and more importantly everyone within wasn't hurt. I've wanted to heat my shop for some time with wood to save some money, gas is very convenient though, especially if I only get an hour or two at a time. This kind of thing worries me every time I have a fire in my fire pit. Hopefully your insurance cooperates and you're able to get everything rebuilt and back to making sawdust before too long!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Glad no one was hurt Monte. Shame about the shop, good luck with the rebuild.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

So so sorry to see this monte.


----------



## leafherder (Jan 20, 2013)

I understand that you are not looking for sympathy. I tend to be a "glass half full" kind of guy so looking on the bright side…

1. No family, friends, or firefighters were hurt.

2. Your home was not damaged.

3. Everything that was lost CAN be replaced.

4. You get to start from scratch and rebuild the shop the way you want it.

5. You get the opportunity to share your story with others who will hopefully take action to prevent the same thing happening to them.

Thanks for posting and be sure to keep us updated on the rebuilding project.


----------



## maplerock (Jun 21, 2013)

So sorry Monte. That is tough. I hope you have good insurance.


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

Monte, a tragedy.


----------



## Jerlac (Sep 22, 2013)

That sucks,cant wait to see picture of your new shop take care


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Oh bummer man.

It'll give you an opportunity to reassess your working methods
and machine choices… I know when I had a chance to do that
it allowed me to identify bottlenecks and make more
informed choices about machine capacities and even 
consider some types of machines I didn't even know 
existed in my first decade of working wood .


----------



## jfk4032 (Jun 26, 2011)

Glad you're OK Monte sorry about the loss…now you can really plan a shop from the ground up.
Best of luck on rebuilding!


----------



## BuckI (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad to hear you are okay, so sorry about your shop.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

So sorry to hear this Monte. I know that you'll get back up again, brush yourself off and keep moving forward.
Thoughts are with you.


----------



## TexPenn (Apr 21, 2008)

Bummer!!!!!! This happened to me in 07 & included our house too. We have a way better shop now. 
Glad you got off light although it might not seem so. 
Build it back better is all you can do. Good Luck! & God Bless!!!!!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Monte I am sorry for this, hopefully you had insurance and they will treat you fairly. I don't envy you the chore of starting all over again - but I guess you can treat it as an adventure an build it exactly the way you want it. Good luck my friend.


----------



## carver1942 (Sep 25, 2013)

Terrible lose!!! I wish you well on your rebuild. Good luck.
Ed


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Like everyone else on this site I'm just aghast at your loss. 
As you get your feet back on the ground and the dust settles, let me know what I can do to help you.
My prayers are with you Monte.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thank God no one was hurt Monte.

We're here for you buddy.

Let us know when and how.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm sorry to see that Monte. Good luck with rebuilding.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

DANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so sorry buddy. Glad you are alright.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Damn dude!....that's one of my biggest fears. Made my stomach hurt just looking at the pictures.

I have a fire pit right outside my shop where I burn yard stuff mostly….. gotta be more careful. thanks for the reminder.

I hope it all works out.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Geeze Louise, this sux Monte. 
Like has been said already…. Thanks God no one was hurt. Breaks my heart to see pix like this


----------



## gwolfe1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss! I'm glad no one was hurt. Best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Bummer, looking forward to seeing the progress of the rebuild. Hopefully insurance was in place and prepared to help.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Monte so sorry to see this.


----------



## missouriwood (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I often enjoy reading and looking at your posts. Good luck with your rebuild.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Good thing that we did not read it as "Monte in memorandum". Thank goodness for that.
We expect 3-D pics of the new shop. Keep up the good spirit.

Thomas.


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

WoW Monte ~ What a fiery furnace. Glad you and yours are okay. 'Things' are replaceable…. and folk aren't. Hurry up and rebuild…. I love seeing your work! Best thoughts…...


----------



## rockrunner (May 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss . Glad you were not a casualty.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

OH WOW MONTE…i had to do a double take on those pictures, so sorry amigo, as said here by many, i do hope you can have good insurance…wow, years of collecting tools, so many little things here and there…really feel bad …are you going to be aboe to rebuild, will you be able to do it or will you have to have a contractor come in….were all feeling for you , wish we could help in a better way…


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh that is terrible. I'm really sorry for you and your family,

Greg


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy no one got hurt for sure! Sorry to see the loss though. Hopefully you won't have too much trouble rebuilding!


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Terribly sorry for what has happened. I hope you can make a full recovery from what you lost.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

So sorry Monte. Glad your house is okay and that nobody was injured.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Monte,

I'm glad you are okay. A fire loss can be overwhelming. Don't be shy about expressing your sorrow or frustrations. You have alot of work ahead of you before you can start rebuilding. Keep in touch and good luck.

BJ


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

So glad no one was hurt. Good news the house is ok too. To anyone reading this go find out what evidence your insurance company would require to replace the stuff you have including things you don't have receipts for like things bought used or you just didn't keep the receipt like everyone else. Then go put that evidence somewhere else like a friend or relative's house. If they say you just need a list of tools, etc get that in writing. Yesterday Monte's shop was fine today it's gone. Depending on your insurance they can be good about it or a total pain trying to get out of giving you a dime.


----------



## rtbrmb (Nov 11, 2011)

Monte;

Sorry to hear about your misfortune, glad to hear you are o.k. and the house was not damaged. Good luck with the rebuild.

Bill in MI


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

terrible loss for you, glad you are ok.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Monte, I lost a barn once. Fortunately, the animals weren't in it at the time. My advice to you is to not make any major decisions for a year because even though you may not feel it, your thought processes have been impacted. Also, remember that the adjusted works for the insurance company so they will try to nickel and dime you to death. Fight them and get an attorney to represent you. Finally, you may have hidden damage, such as trees that look okay now may die a year from now or the roof on your house may look fine now, but the shingles may curl several months from now.

I know how gut wrenching this experience is and I am in total sympathy for you. You will get through this. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Ugh, that is just plain painful. I can't imagine what you must be feeling. Glad you're okay though!


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry about your shop and glad everyone is okay.


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm really sorry this happened. It could have happened to any one of us. Keep your chin up. Build it back better than ever.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

so sorry to see. I'm glad everyone is ok.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

sorry for your loss monte.glad your house and yourself are ok.hope your rebuilding goes quickly.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry to heart that Monte, Let me turn the pics for you.


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

how terrible
you still have your house, and your life (and insurance…I hope)
sorry for your loss.


----------



## waleedwaheed2013 (Mar 29, 2013)

So sad to hear and I saw about this, But do not despair
Do not despair with life and no life with despair, Sure our Lord will give you the best and Sun compensate all losses
Do not look back to see in front of you and smiling because the most important health need
Thank God you're okay this the most important thing


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Monte,

I'm glad you're here to tell the tale. Weird world that we can share in disaster all over the world. Looks like more damage than just the barn?

How's the lumber mill? As freekin cold as it is I'm wondering if a sprinkler would work.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Glad to hear that nobody is hurt and the house was untouched.
Although it's certainly tough, the shop will be rebuild. With all the experience you accumulated, it will be better than ever.

I am sad to see those pictures Monte… A shop means a lot to many of us.
I hope you will be able to rebuild quickly.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

So sorry Monte. Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow… very sorry to see this. Good luck with your rebuild… hope it will be a silver lining to a dark cloud.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Monte, we all feel your pain. At least you and yours are safe.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Monty, let me join the other in expressing our thoughts at this time. However, tools, machinery, lumber and the shop can be replaced. Let us all be thankful that no one was injured or lost a life in this tragedy.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

My condolences Monte. Just another door to go through.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

So very sorry, Monte. It's great to get to have new stuff but, not this way. Hope it all goes back together well for you. So sorry….


----------



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

Glad you're safe. We were in the Black Hills last summer, what a beautiful area.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Monte, so sorry for the shop and lumber…....glad no one was hurt…..best of luck on the rebuild…..


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Monte, don't know what to say except glad no one was hurt. Hang in there, everyone is rooting for you.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Aw man Monte, that is a huge bummer. Glad everyone is ok. Good luck with the rebuild


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear of the loss of the shop. Glad no one was hurt. I'm sure it hits hard to the heart, but I am glad you are looking to quickly rebuild.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Ouch, sorry man, I know it is tough, glad no one was hurt.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, no injuries, lot of paperwork, tough to lan new shop, but you will get it completed. There is a move in several states to require new homes have sprinklers in them


----------



## TreyAllen (Sep 24, 2013)

I appreciate your willingness to admit you made a mistake. Not something you see everyday.

I hope you get a new shop up and running soon! Will insurance cover it? If I was near you, I'd help rebuild.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry for the lost of your shop. the most important is that nobody did get hurt.
I am sure the next shop will be to your liking. the way you wanted the last one to be. A sad thing for the a better thing.
I hope your lost will be covered by the insurance.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

My offer still stands. Let me know what I can do. You are always welcome here.

"Stuff" can be replaced. But it is a HUGE PITA!

Keep your chin up my friend!


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Sorry to see this. Your insurance company may try to capitalize on you being demoralized, so do your best not to be.


----------



## WoodenUnion (Aug 6, 2012)

I think a small part of me just died. I can't imagine.

That said, its just a shop. I'm glad to hear that you and yours were unscathed. Best wishes for the rebuild.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry for your troubles Monte… Glad no one was hurt….

I'm the only one who has cut a tree on my thickly wooded 8 acre lot and over the 20 years I've owned it, I've had more brush fires than I can count. But what I can count is the number of times I've nearly started a major fire …. 3!

The last time, I put the fire out and dozed it over with a pile of dirt. EIGHT days later, a big wind storm re-ignited the fire, which smoldered and burned 1/2 acre of leafy ground cover. The fire was called in from a tower 10 miles away and quickly extinguished by the volunteer FD. Fortunately it didn't get into the tree canopy.

The moral of the story… I no longer have bon fires on my property. I either cut it up and burn it in the stove, or I haul it to the dump.

Best of luck rebuilding your shop. I hope the insurance company does right by you.


----------



## tmason (Feb 13, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Glad to hear that nobody was hurt. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow this is so sad, I'm really glad your ok Monte. I hope your new shop comes together quickly an is even better than before.


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

Glad no one was hurt. In the end that is all that matters.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Monte, am very sorry for your loss. Glad no one was hurt. I also hope you can get another shop rolling again, good luck and let us know how we can help.


----------



## bowtie (Dec 23, 2011)

so glad you and your family are ok Monte , as always I'm so impressed with your positive attitude.
hurry and rebuild, lookin forward to more of your great projects buddy…........


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Monte, news like this is something we don't like to hear. A great tip to remind us all just how easy accidents like this can happen. Good to know everyone is OK. Whatever direction you go from here, be sure we are all behind you for support. I wish I lived closer to give you a hand in the cleanup. Take care of yourself.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, so sorry to see that. More than anything though, glad nobody was hurt. Good luck on the rebuild.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Nothing more to be said that's not already been said, Monte. Make sure you get what's due to you from the insurance claim. Glad to hear there were no injuries. I've experienced the loss of our family home to a hurricane and lost only "stuff" too. God bless you during this time of loss.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I really feel your pain in a way because I just lost my shop, and house, and farm. 
Not to fire, and I still have my contents which I have just spent the last two weeks moving into storage, but what I had is now gone.

I know it's really hard to think about having to rebuild all your jigs and fixtures and to have to put it all together again. My Dad and I built my house and shop in 1976. My wife and I raised our family there; lot of memories like I'm sure you have too.

Our shop is a piece of our heart and soul. Hard, very hard to replace.
All I can say is look at it as an adventure, a chance to renew, resize, improve.
That's what I'm doing. Have to focus on ways that things will be better.

And, of course I am grateful there was no loss of life or injury.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Glad you are OK and I hope you have insurance!

I live in California and we are in the worst drought in 30 some years and the hills around here dry tinder and the slightest spark could start a real conflagration.


----------



## thejosh (May 14, 2011)

I'm sorry to see this, Monte. When you said wind, I was sure you meant Wyoming. Well, close enough. Glad your going to rebuild.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

Aww, damn. So sorry to hear this, Monte. Keep your spirits up, it's just stuff. Your fellow woodworkers are with you. Keep us informed on how your restore & recovery progresses.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

God bless, brother. I hate that you lost everything and have to start over. But you're ok and that's what matters most.


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

This is terrible news. I'll echo what everyone else has said already…I'm glad you and yours are ok. Everything that burned is just stuff that can be replaced and rebuilt. You still have what's most important.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry for the loss but glad no one was hurt.


----------



## chrisanderson (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorry to here this. Fire is so fickle as ive learned many times now in my life. Best of luck in the rebuild, sincerely.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Sorry about your loss Monte. Thankfully, no one was hurt, that is the silver lining. 
Did the firefighters determine it was started from left over embers or is it just the most obvious explanation?


----------



## Skippy906 (Dec 16, 2012)

As a firefighter, I am glad nobody was hurt or your house was not damaged. I have had friends and family lose their homes and all of it worked out it. Just think how nice your NEW shop will be when it all is said and done. Good luck with the rebuild and the insurance company. I would not wish this to happen on my worst enemy.


----------



## ScaleShipWright (Mar 28, 2013)

So sorry for this. I hope the rebuild will give you a better and nicer shop.


----------



## Heavy (Apr 25, 2011)

I am just sorry I am not closer to you so that I could stop by and help you rebuild. Just try to keep the spirit up and I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry Mr. Pittman. Hopefully your new shop comes up quick. Your a huge inspiration to me so I can't wait to see where your going to take your shop next


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

Monte:

Now, you know there was a better way to get a new shop - we've talked about this!

Revel in being here to see the aftermath.

MJCD


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Holy molly Monte. Glad nobody was hurt. Very sad news.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. You know, I was smoking while using my router last week and the cig burned all the way while in my mouth and the cherry fell out into a trash sack full of papertowels and sawdust from floor sweepings. I smelled it and took it outside and fished out what I thought was the burning part, but I left it outside just in case. sure enough about two hours later it caught fire and burned up. Right nest to a pile of discarded Cedar right by the house. Fortunately the cedar didn't burn or it may have been my home that went up.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry to read about your loss Monte, glad you are OK.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

Monte, I know you dont know me, but you contribute on here so much I feel like I know you. It made me feel sick to see this. I am so sorry for your loss, but thank god no one was hurt. My thoughts and the thoughts of this entire community will be with you. Best of luck brother.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I am so, so, sorry… That really sucks. Painful to see.

I'm glad nobody was hurt!


----------



## Jofa (May 14, 2013)

Wow Monte, I'm so sorry man. Thank God nobody was hurt.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

So sorry , I want to echo that .. If there is anything I /we can do just let me know .


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Monte,

Wow, that is so sad.

That would break my heart!

Lee


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*OUCH! 8-(*

The very large turnout of LJs empathy attests to how much this hurts us all. Please keep us posted on cleanup and rebuilding. Assuming you are well insured, you should be able to eventually turn these lemons into lemonade. Shopping for all new equipment and laying out a brand new shop can be very exciting times. Hang in there and as I said, keep us all posted on progress.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

What everybody else said Monte…
One Day, One Step, at a time Brother…


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Ouch!!! Glad your house survived.


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

Glad to hear no one was hurt, fire can be a terrifying beast. Same thing happened to me once and caught my back field on fire. Went through the brush like nobody's business but luckily the wind was going away from my barn… It's motivation to keep the field mowed down now!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Monte, thank you for sharing your experience with us. I read the title and started through the pics and was hoping it was part of your starting over process. That it was a controlled burn of just the empty building. It quickly became obvious that was not the case. I am thankful your house was spared and there was no loss of life. Praying there were no injuries involved. God bless you Monte as you plan and rebuild.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Stay strong Monte!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

So sorry to hear that. That's devastating. I'm glad you and the family are ok. I hope you get a fat check and can rebuild something spectacular.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

It is easy to see that are indeed regarded as a friend by a lot of people that have never met you. I hope
you come through this OK and can restart your woodworking business. Let us know if we can help, and
I am sure that all us wish we could get together and have a big shop building project.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

I looked back through your projects page and I can tell just how much you love woodworking, lots of projects, get that new shop built, and make some dust


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Monte 
Sorry about your loss and my best wishes .
I hate to see this type of thing happening again and again ,a friend of mine lost his shop twice because of fires that started in the dust collection system and another friend lost his car repair shop because of spontaneous combustion started by some oily rags .
One can not be too careful but there is a future and a time to rebuild as these fellows have done and I am sure you will too .
Hope you had the place well insured .


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh Monte, what a sickening sight. Thanks for the warning, and I hope you can redesign the new one to be perfect for you.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Monte, this makes me so sad and sick. I can relate somewhat to how you must feel right now because we lost our plant in August of 2011. The worst thing that I lost was my income. You seem like a fine hardworking man and I believe that God will show you the way to find strength in what remains behind. He will give you the strength to weather through this tragedy. You can be thankful that no one was injured or killed because life is more precious than things. I pray that you had insurance and that the agents and company treat you fairly and settle with you quickly so that you can get on with what you have to do to rebuild. I wish I knew the right thing to say to you that would relieve the pain somewhat from your loss and that I could reach out to you and give you a big manly hug. I'm really sorry for your loss. Keep your spirits up and God Bless.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JohnnyStrawberry (Jan 20, 2012)

Loss is probably the best teacher. There it is to teach us what really matters. A workshop? Certainly not. I'm glad you and yours are OK.
Special thanks for sharing this lesson with us.
I hope you keep us posted on the rebuild.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Monte, I don't think we'll ever meet but I'm really sorry to hear about the loss of your shop and
equipment. I'm glad to hear you're ok & I hope you get back up and running the soonest.

Best regards.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

So sorry to see this happen to anyone, especially you.


----------



## SJD312 (Jan 15, 2014)

So sorry, but happy no one was injured.


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

wow Monte, really sorry for the loss. glad nobody was injured and that the house and all it's memories are ok.

peace, T


----------



## fatandy2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

Monte,glad to see you and the family are OK. Best of luck as you rebuild your shop. Thankfully your passion for woodworking has not been squelched.


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

Monte. I will give you a internet hug. and a pat on the shoulder.

This is all our worst nightmare.

I helped to put out my neighbors place 2 doors down about 6 years ago. It was gone, so we turned out attention to the other houses and saved them, with minor damage.

I gave him a set of cloths as he had nothing left.

I drew a house that fit his limited insurance for free and even helped frame it. I gave him all the good stuff I pulled out of Reno's.

We got him up and running again, Thanks to our community.

Keep us updated so we can help if we can.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dang Monte, that's heartbreaking. Of all the ones it could have happened to it had to be the most active, most well loved member on the site. Stay strong and good luck recovering and rebuuilding.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Ohhhh-- I am so glad to hear no one was hurt and I am so sad to hear of your loss.

I hope you are able to rebuild quickly.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh my God!!! how did I miss this thread? I am so sorry to hear about your loss. That is simply terrible!!!!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

Monte - appreciate you sharing the story, it's never easy to admit what must have felt embarrassing to witness. It sucks ROYALLY for this to happen, but your sharing will hopefully help some (self included) to learn from your life lesson! Wish you the speediest recovery to a shop again, and supremely glad that pride was likely the only thing hurt!


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

my Sympathies. Fire is my greatest fear! I know yer probably devastated and scrambling around (been there done that…...don't let the anxiety get you down buddy…It's one step at a time, one foot in front of the other.

Can you ask one of yer friends to set up a trust fund (you got enuf on your plate right now) so those of us that can can help you get back on your feet financially via paypal? I know I could not even begin to tabulate the precise details or replacement costs of the tools I have.

And I haven't done the photodocumentation for a few years now. Tomorrow I shall start again.

Take note brethern.

And keep a "going forward" attitude buddy. The worst is over, It's all about rebuilding now! Think like a Pheonix!! Arise from the ashes!

Let this be yer anthem….






if yer into the grateful dead!

Eric


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Monte

Sorry for your loss buddy. I hope insurance takes care of everything.
If my shop burned down Well it is an attached 1 car garage and the whole thing would go.

Arlin


----------



## jayden (Nov 30, 2013)

O my god so sad but i hope you will recover from this damage soon and rebuilt your shop that is better then from older one.


----------



## XrayJay (Dec 24, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your shop, I know it must be a rough.
Very glad your home and family are still well. Take care


----------



## BalloonGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

Monte, let me add to the many voices who are so thankful that YOU are unhurt. The shop, precious as it was, is just stuff. You've been such a big part of the LJs community, you are irreplaceable. Wishing you well as you sort through and rebuild.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

time to bebuild , i vote for a timber frame shop, with on or 2 roll up doors, and a shed roof on the side for the lumber mill operation…and if there are going to have any fires, have an outdooe fireplace or a fire pit with a tall metal wring around it…you can make the new shop a work of art from the get go, with larhe windows that are om the very top of your walls, lets lots of natural light in , and saves money on energy…..get the kind that open and close depending on weather, heat, rain, to cool, so much technology out there to utilize…what do you think about my suggestions monte…


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

There will be no more fires. I intend to get a chipper and reduce all scrap to mulch. The mill and lumber storage will go to a separate building, away from the house and shop. I like the ideas for the shop itself Grizz. More natural lighting would be nice.


----------



## LeTurbo (Jan 22, 2014)

Phew! The first time I ever open a forum post on LJ and it has to be this. I admire your stoicism and "get on with it" attitude, I'm glad nobody was hurt. Well, maybe it's a good day to take the day off and spend some valuable time with family and friends. After all, they're our most important assets in life.


----------



## RHaynes (Dec 18, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, Monte. Best of luck rebuilding. And a big "YES" in favor of a fire-suppression system in the new one.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

OUCH! so sorry Monte, Prob another safety would be to also make sure burn piles are far away from your buildings, I'm in the city so I don't have the option for a burn pile,

I had something come across my facebook this morning where a home owner was disposing of his batteries in a plastic bag as a collection for the proper disposal one thing that he didn't take into consideration that 9 volt batteries have both + - on the same end so when he was out in his garage piddling around he bumped the bag causing two 9 volt batteries to come together with terminals touching each other well I prob don't need to tell you what happened next but the whole 2 story home was lost, luckily no one was hurt nor animals, so when disposing of your batteries especially 9 volts run a strip of electric tape over the terminals.

So sorry Monte.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry from me too monty I hope you were properly imsured and that your rebuild is a shop of your deams.Over here it is very difficult to insure workshops very difficuly. Alistair


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry Monte, I would be devastated, but look at it this way….now is the time to make it bigger and better!!!
Mike


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

So sorry Monte. We're all behind you here at LJ's!


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Monte, it just made me sick when I saw the photo's of your shop. Now you get to build the shop better then the last one with hopefully some upgrades you always wanted. We all know you can do it and I look forward to seeing your new shop. Thank God your all safe.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad no one was hurt. You can always rebuild stuff. On the bright side, all the things you didn't like about your shop can now be fixed and with your experience you have the opportunity for a perfect shop.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sad for sure. Glad your OK.


----------



## Rebarn (Jan 6, 2014)

Monte

I am a new comer to Lumberjocks. But you were the first to welcome me as a buddy. I actually welled up when I saw your post about this fire. I can't believe it!

I would be stopped in my tracks if my shop burned down. And what REALLY scares me silly is that I heat my shop with a wood stove!

Monte…I wish you an easy recovery. I hope you get up and running again quickly. Most of all…I hope this tragedy doesn't effect your income.

In my thoughts.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

Did I miss it? no mechanism set up yet for any of us to donate to help you recover???

scope out this news story…

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/prince-edward-island/friends-rivals-help-woodworking-shop-re-open-after-fire-1.2511579

Network buddy. I'm just waiting to donate a few bucks.

Get someone else to do it when time permits…I'll keep looking.

Hope yer over the initial shock, and putting one foot in front of the other. Smile.

The ending of that newstory said, "silver lining"

Eric in Calgary


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh Monte, how terrible. Losing a shop for me would be almost like losing a family member. I'm so sorry for this loss. Like the others have said repeatedly, one bright side is no injuries, except to your heart. 
You will find a way to come back strong. If you are like me you will enjoy and get thoroughly engrossed in designing a new shop using what you've learned from the previous one. 
My next shop will have heat in the floor, dadgumit. And you've already got a ton of good suggestions.
Best wishes, friend.
DanK


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. I'm glad you were not hurt. As others said, I appreciate your strenght to get over it and rebuild.

I fully subscribe to Eric's suggestion. I think we can all come togehter and help Monte.


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

Monte - words cannot express the feeling you get when you lose something to a fire. My parents office went up in flames in 2012, and they lost everything… the two things I remembered they salvaged were a wooden cross I made them and a picture of my daughter.

Hopefully, you can find something as a symbol of faith, and a symbol of family to help kick-start your long journey back.

P.S. - don't forget to tell the insurance adjuster about all those brand new Powermatic floor model tools you just bought ;-)


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry about that! On the positive side, I can see that you're very optimistic.

Best,

Serge


----------



## Gary (Jul 24, 2006)

Monte
Just saw your sad news this morning; so unfortunate.
At least you & your home are unharmed.
I hope your rebuild proceeds quickly & easily & you can get back to making sawdust soon.


----------



## deeman (Dec 19, 2009)

I am constantly worried about fires in the shop.Glad you and your home is safe. Best of luck to you.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow, you really weren't toasting marshmallows. What devastation. Good luck with rebuild.


----------



## joek30296 (Jul 21, 2010)

Monte,
So sorry for your loss. Sprinkler system would be the way to go. However, if you do go that route, consider insulating the pipes. I have a wet system in my house and one of the pipes froze and burst in Jan. this year. Thank goodness I was at home and shut it off before too much damage was done. I shudder to think what it would have been had I not been there.
BTW, I live in Georgia and we don't usually get 12 degrees…but this winter has been different.

Just my 2 cents.

joe


----------



## Edwardnorton (Feb 15, 2013)

*Just now seeing this, sure hope you've been able to rebuild!*


----------

